# 2003 Farm Pro 2425 4X4 Steering issue



## Cudjoe

I have a 2003 Farm Pro 2425 4X4 that I have owned since it was new. I have never had an issue with this tractor until recently the steering is not as sharp as it used to be. The steering wheel always has spun round and round without a stopping point but always turned well. Now it seems that I have to spin it more and more to get it to turn. I live in Columbus Ohio and would like to just drop it somewhere to have it fixed but the few places I called would not work on it. If anyone else has had this issue and can point me in a direction to address the issue it would be appreciated. Oh, and yes I checked the hydraulic fluid level. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## HarveyW

Hi Cudjoe, welcome to the forum.

Does your 3 point rear lift function normally, or has it slowed down as well? If the lift has slowed down as well, you may have a plugged filter or suction screen reducing flow, or maybe a pump problem.

If the lift is working OK, pull a hose off of the steering cylinder and put it in a clean bucket. Start the engine and steer the tractor to see that fluid is going through the hose to the steering cylinder.

I think the most likely problem in your case is that the steering cylinder is bypassing fluid internally, due to leaking piston seals inside the hydraulic cylinder. Apparently this is a quite common problem. Farm Pro dealers should have a rebuild kit for the cylinder.

There's quite a bit of discussion on the internet about problems with Farm Pro hydrostatic steering. Check it out.


----------



## Cudjoe

Thanks HarveyW, We are having unseasonably warm weather this weekend so hopefully I can try your troubleshooting method, The 3 point goes up and down really well so I am inclined to think you are right about the cylinder seals going bad. I have never rebuilt a hydraulic cylinder before but I am sure there has to be something on YouTube. I never have an issue tearing things apart, its the putting them back together properly that usually gets me. Thank you again.


----------



## Cudjoe

OK, so I took HarveyW's advice and removed the hydraulic lines from the cylinder, fired up the tractor and turned the steering wheel. Got good flow out of one hose when the wheel was turned clockwise and good flow out of the other when turned counterclockwise. HarveyW was spot on when he thought the internal seals were bad. See attached picture. I ordered the rebuild kit from Circle G Tractor supply but the picture shown does not look like the seals on the unit unless they are so bad they are deformed. My dilemma now is that I cannot find a repair manual that instructs the seal replacement. I looked through the manuals on this web site but nothing for Farm Pro 2425 or the Jinma 254 which I am being old is the same thing. I have emails to the manufacturer but was hoping someone might know where one could procure this manual. I searched YouTube and although there were many videos on hydraulic cylinder rebuilding, none were very close to mine. Again thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## HarveyW

Cudjoe,

That doesn't appear to be the correct seal kit. Do you have a hydraulics shop nearby?


----------



## Cudjoe

I do, but was hoping not to get into that expense. To purchase the whole cylinder was $219.00, but the rebuild kit was $45.00. My guess (with hindsight being 20/20) is that I should have opted for the whole cylinder. Thanks again.


----------

